# quale filesystem scegliere

## enx89

Ciao a tutti,

Secondo voi qual' è il filesystem più indicato per un utente di casa? e per un piccolo server che contiene files di tutte le dimensioni, da meno di 1kB a più di un GB?

Ciao ENx

----------

## bsolar

Ci sono molte "correnti" al riguardo. Io uso reiserfs principalmente ma ext3 dove ci sono dati molto importanti (che comunque vengono backuppati regolarmente).

Sono entrambi fs molto "collaudati" forse ext3 è considerato un po' più sicuro (anche se non ho mai avuto problemi con entrambi).

Alla fine ti consiglio reiserfs.

----------

## cerri

Io preferisco ext3. Ma e' una questione di principio (lo uso dai tempi del kernel 2.2, non mi ha mai dato problemi - anzi, mi ha salvato le chiappe spesso e volentieri) ma non era pugn***so come reiserfs per usare la root.

CMQ: ext3 ha gli svantaggi di ext2 su reiserfs, mentre reiserfs ha tutti gli svantaggi di reiserfs.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

Dipende dalla quantita' di files che hai nelle directory,

per un sistema casalingo non fa una grossa 

differenza a meno che tu non metta su un 

news server locale e memorizzi ogni articolo su un

file, oppure metti su un cache server come squid.

In questi casi ti consiglio reiserfs, altrimenti ext3 che

ti consente tra l'altro la compatibilita' con ext2 che

piu' di una volta mi ha salvato il ... sedere   :Very Happy: 

--Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

Un po' OT ma avete visto i bench di reiser4?

Non male...

----------

## Yans

io uso reiserfs uso anche EXT3 ma su uno dei miei servers ho abbuto corruzioni di dati su partioni di 20 gb con files di 500mb e pasa, ho mezzo su reiserfs e funziona tutto alla grande adesso come adesso mi fido piu di raiserfs che non di ext3   :Wink: 

----------

